# FLR (M) PEO appointment booking nightmare



## Regina George (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys!
Booking an appointment on the online system has been nothing but a nightmare for me. Late nights, constant refreshing.. FINALLY managed to book one after trying for a week! However, the appointment date I got was 28th of November - literally 2 days before my current Tier 4 visa expires. Ooops.

I'm applying for FLR (M) - I'm married and my husband is British. Do you think it's too late for me to apply in person when I have 2 days left on my visa? 

Any help at all would be very much appreciated!! Look forward to hearing from you..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Regina George said:


> Hi guys!
> Booking an appointment on the online system has been nothing but a nightmare for me. Late nights, constant refreshing.. FINALLY managed to book one after trying for a week! However, the appointment date I got was 28th of November - literally 2 days before my current Tier 4 visa expires. Ooops.
> 
> I'm applying for FLR (M) - I'm married and my husband is British. Do you think it's too late for me to apply in person when I have 2 days left on my visa?
> ...


Though close, it's still fine and legal. If exceptionally at your PEO appointment they say your case is too complicated to be dealt within 24 hours, you can still post your application. Use trackable special delivery. Or you can leave your application there but you have to pay the higher premium service fees without any reduction. Hope they will be happy to process it there and then. Make sure you application fully meets the requirements with all supporting documents supplied.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Joppa beat me to the punch.


----------



## Regina George (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for your advice!
Wow a reply from Joppa! I'm honoured 

I think its a pretty straightforward case: I am on a Tier 4 visa, met my husband in my second year of uni - we've been together for nearly 3 years and now we're married. We've both got permanent jobs (our salaries meet the income threshold) However, we don't live together, as I'm living with Uni mates at a much cheaper rented accommodation in order to save up so we can both put down a deposit on a house next year. 

Obviously, I'll bring him, my marriage cert, payslips, degree, bank statements, verification letter from employer etc etc...

Do you reckon its a pretty straight forward case? Also, I received an email when I booked my appointment last night saying:

Your appointment details are as follows: 

Booking reference:xxxxxxxx
Date: xxx
Time: xxx
Location: Cardiff 
Number of attendees (including yourself): 1 

However when I logged into my account, there is nothing on there which says it has been booked. How do I make sure it has been booked? And it says number of attendees including myself - 1. Does that mean my husband isn't required to attend?

Thank you ever so much! I love this forum, so useful!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Regina George said:


> Thank you for your advice!
> Wow a reply from Joppa! I'm honoured
> 
> I think its a pretty straightforward case: I am on a Tier 4 visa, met my husband in my second year of uni - we've been together for nearly 3 years and now we're married. We've both got permanent jobs (our salaries meet the income threshold) However, we don't live together, as I'm living with Uni mates at a much cheaper rented accommodation in order to save up so we can both put down a deposit on a house next year.


With FLR, you must have intention to live together (cohabit) permanently. You separation for financial grounds is acceptable so long as you emphasise you are going to live together as soon as possible. So attach evidence of any trips taken together, plan for a place of your own and write about this in your letter of introduction and in his letter of sponsorship. Acknowledge the arragement isn't ideal but you do try to spend as much time together as possible. It's really to prove you are in a genuine, enduring relationship. Photos, taken in various settings including at your engagement party (?) and wedding should be enclosed. Can you spend at his place at weekends?



> Obviously, I'll bring him, my marriage cert, payslips, degree, bank statements, verification letter from employer etc etc...
> 
> Do you reckon it's a pretty straightforward case?


As it's your first settlement leave application, you will need more evidence than those moving from fiancé(e) visa. What they will look at in depth is your relationship, your finance and accommodation. Look carefully at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary and supply all documentary evidence concerning finance.



> Also, I received an email when I booked my appointment last night saying:
> 
> Your appointment details are as follows:
> 
> ...


You should be ok (given the state of the online booking service) but keep logging in and find out. Try phoning 0870 606 7766 and ask for confirmation of your appointment (they may not be able to help). Number of attendees means the number of applicants. Your husband should attend and there will be questions put directly to him.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Though close, it's still fine and legal. If exceptionally at your PEO appointment they say your case is too complicated to be dealt within 24 hours, you can still post your application. Use trackable special delivery. Or you can leave your application there but you have to pay the higher premium service fees without any reduction. Hope they will be happy to process it there and then. Make sure you application fully meets the requirements with all supporting documents supplied.


My ILR booking is 1 day closer, but it was the earliest I could get. If an application must be sent for the above reasons, is it still legal if it is dated and sent on the last day of the visa's validity?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> My ILR booking is 1 day closer, but it was the earliest I could get. If an application must be sent for the above reasons, is it still legal if it is dated and sent on the last day of the visa's validity?


Yes, if you use Royal Mail - the date of posting is the date of application. If you use a courier company, date of arrival is the date of application.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, if you use Royal Mail - the date of posting is the date of application. If you use a courier company, date of arrival is the date of application.


Joppa,
thanks for clarifying this point. If the application needs more than 24 hours, do you think it would be better to leave it with them to decide and pay the higher fee, or take the application back and post it? I don't want to assume the worst, but I do want to make sure my application goes through in time to meet the deadline so I don't overstay.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> Joppa,
> thanks for clarifying this point. If the application needs more than 24 hours, do you think it would be better to leave it with them to decide and pay the higher fee, or take the application back and post it? I don't want to assume the worst, but I do want to make sure my application goes through in time to meet the deadline so I don't overstay.


It's up to you. It's just possible that leaving it at PEO may get a faster attention than postal service, though there are no guarantees. I'd take a chance and do that.


----------



## baz99 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Follow on query - HELP!!*

Hi Guys - I am new to this thread but found this thread very useful. 

I was wondering if anybody can help clear up some questions/queries I have regarding applying at a PEO under the FLR(M) visa;

1. On the main UKBA website, it says that _"You can submit your application online, and then submit your supporting documents and a printout of the form by post, by courier or in person"_. But when I sign into my account and find the correct application form FLR(M) it only allows me to download a paper copy. My confusion is that I thought that _"You can submit your application online"_ meant that you fill out the application form online rather than having to download a paper copy.

2. If I download a copy, how does it work? Do I apply for an appointment at a PEO and take the completed downloaded paper form along with supporting documents to the appointment?

3. I believe it asks for a _Case ID number_ when booking an appointment at a PEO. Where do I get this from?

4. How can I find out which PEO's deal with FLR(M) applications as I understand not all PEO's can process certain visas.


I would really appreciate if anybody could shed some light onto these queries. The UKBA website I have found to be confusing and not very intuitive.

Many many thanks for any help.

Baz


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

baz99 said:


> Hi Guys - I am new to this thread but found this thread very useful.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody can help clear up some questions/queries I have regarding applying at a PEO under the FLR(M) visa;





> 1. On the main UKBA website, it says that _"You can submit your application online, and then submit your supporting documents and a printout of the form by post, by courier or in person"_. But when I sign into my account and find the correct application form FLR(M) it only allows me to download a paper copy. My confusion is that I thought that _"You can submit your application online"_ meant that you fill out the application form online rather than having to download a paper copy.


While online application is possible through VisaforUK site, I suggest you just complete the paper form.



> 2. If I download a copy, how does it work? Do I apply for an appointment at a PEO and take the completed downloaded paper form along with supporting documents to the appointment?


Yes, plus photocopy of your FLR(M) for your record. Original will be retained by UKBA.



> 3. I believe it asks for a _Case ID number_ when booking an appointment at a PEO. Where do I get this from?


If you don't have one already, you don't need it.



> 4. How can I find out which PEO's deal with FLR(M) applications as I understand not all PEO's can process certain visas.


They all do. If you rely on self-employment income, Glasgow cannot process your application.


----------



## baz99 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Joppa you are awesome. (By the way I have posted query 4 above on another thread as I forgot I mentioned it here already).

Another couple of questions I wasn't sure about with regards to documents to submit;

- I know financially you have to submit 6 months worth of payslips. But how many months worth of other documents such as energy bills (That are addressed to us both) and bank statements (That are addressed to us both - only have 3 months worth) would you recommend taking along?

- We are relying on my partners income for which he does meet the £18,600 financial requirement. I also works part-time but my income is very low and nowhere near the £18,600 threshold. Shall I also submit my own payslips, or is my partners income/payslips sufficient? 

- I am currently here on a Tier4 Student visa (Hence application for FLR(M)). Will this be regarded as a 'Straightforward application' that can be done at a PEO?

Again - appreciate all your help.

Baz


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

baz99 said:


> Thanks Joppa you are awesome. (By the way I have posted query 4 above on another thread as I forgot I mentioned it here already).
> 
> Another couple of questions I wasn't sure about with regards to documents to submit;
> 
> - I know financially you have to submit 6 months worth of payslips. But how many months worth of other documents such as energy bills (That are addressed to us both) and bank statements (That are addressed to us both - only have 3 months worth) would you recommend taking along?


Depends on what you want to prove. If you are proving cohabitation, you should enclose bills from the whole period, for example.



> - We are relying on my partners income for which he does meet the £18,600 financial requirement. I also works part-time but my income is very low and nowhere near the £18,600 threshold. Shall I also submit my own payslips, or is my partners income/payslips sufficient?


If you meet the financial requirement just with your partner's income, then there is no need to include yours. But if it's a borderline case, take along your details, as your income does count being on Tier 4 visa. 



> - I am currently here on a Tier4 Student visa (Hence application for FLR(M)). Will this be regarded as a 'Straightforward application' that can be done at a PEO?


Whether your application is straightforward or not doesn't depend on your current visa status, but on the complexity of your circumstances (such as children from previous relationships), exceptional leave, history of immigration offences and criminality.


----------



## baz99 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks again Joppa,

On your point above - yes to prove cohabitation. When you say enclose bills from the whole period, is this period since marriage? Just to let you know - marriage was in August but we have been living together since Dec last year.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

baz99 said:


> Thanks again Joppa,
> 
> On your point above - yes to prove cohabitation. When you say enclose bills from the whole period, is this period since marriage? Just to let you know - marriage was in August but we have been living together since Dec last year.


Then from last December.


----------



## pplem (Aug 14, 2012)

I am about to go to my PEO appointment, so hopefully I can help with some of your questions: 

1. Don't bother filling it online, apparently it's quite annoying doing that. Just print a copy and fill it in, and bring it with you to your appointment. 

2. Yes, you bring along your filled in form along with supporting documents to the appointment

3. if you don't know what your case no. is, that means you don't have one  I left mine blank. 

4. They don't really list this explicitly, but if you try to book it an appointment on the website and choose up to 3 locations, you will get to see where the appointments are available. They should really all be available ...

Hope this helps


----------



## pplem (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh oops, I just noticed I only read page 1 of this thread and not page 2. Please Ignore my answers then


----------

